# Rdx gloves



## monkeyboy (Jan 17, 2010)

does anyone know if these gloves are any good


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> does anyone know if these gloves are any good


i have had some of the sparring ones they are good for the money I think I paid Â£15 for mine and they have lasted ok in my sparring (I've even used them on the heavy bag)


----------

